# Tank Unlevel



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

So this is the case wit my tank, each measurement represents the corners of my 75g, lets just say the max height of the water is 20"

19-3/4"--------19-1/2"

20"------------19-3/4"

As you can see its a total of half inch difference from top right to the bottom left, but from front to back and side to side its a 1/4" difference. Ive tried to shim it with no luck, the measurements end up being the same.

I cant figure out if its the stand or my floors, might be a bit of both. Should i be worried?

Any suggestions?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Seems like if you shimmed up the back right corner the tank would level out.


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

MPG said:


> Seems like if you shimmed up the back right corner the tank would level out.


X2


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

lets consider the top row the back and the bottom row the front, the corner with the highest measurement would be the corner to shim, right?


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

superbite said:


> lets consider the top row the back and the bottom row the front, the corner with the highest measurement would be the corner to shim, right?


Yep. You should shim it up another 1/4 inch


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Why don`t ypu just get a level so you know what is uneven and how to fix it?


----------



## Frontline29 (Apr 30, 2011)

+1 for a level.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

so far on every tank that I have put on carpeting in my house, I have had to shim it. You might need to add more when you fill the tank because the weight off it may compress those shims (thats what happened to me).


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Make your life easier and get a level but I agree that shimming the 20in corner will def help, you should then also shimm the rear left corner aswell especially if itsa 4 leg steel stand.
It wont require as thick of a shimm there but just enough to eliminate the slight gap that will be created by shimming the front left. Not mch of an issue with a flat bottom or even 4 post wooden stand since wood should have a lil more gve to it compared to the steel.

You may end up with flex or wabble because there will then be a minute gap on the rear left and front right corners depending on wobble.
It shouldnt really wabble when the tank is full but there will be added stress on some parts of the stand which could in turn tranfer to stress points on the tank.

Might no be huge deal an either stand is probably strong enough to handle it but thats what I usualy do.

What' the tank size dimensions?


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

hey feefa whats going on?
Im gonna try to get some pics tomorrow, its a 75g standard 48" x 18", I built the stand very similar to joes, it is wood with a flat bottom.. Im gonna try to get it shimmed again this week and well see if it works, but ive tried and I cant seem to get it.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey SB, same old same old.

Like was said best thing to do is get a level, it will make thing much easier for you.
I'm guessing that you are probably getting confused because you are going by the water line/level measurments rather than the actual tank and stand height measurements.
You probably already had it fixed on your last attempt but it didnt seem like it because you are measuring the water and no tank and stand.

You're almost turning your whole tank into a makeshift level, the thing is though when you just wanna "level" it you are not changing the water level (that will stay the same) but instead the actual level of the tank so that it appears/is straight with the water line which also makes it level with the earth. Odds are your house/floor is not perfectly level with the earth.

Do you follow?

You can raise the left side of the tank a whole foot, now even though you would lose water because it would end up overflowing all over the floor on the opposite side, if you went back to measure the remaining water level you would still get the same measurements but just with less water and a crooked stand and tank. The goal is to make the water line at the surface of the tank match based on the earth and not how level or not your floor is. Your way wont really work unless you are able to tilt the floor/house.

Not sure how to break it down scentifically and I'm sure theres a law/principle behind it.(my guess the law of gravity) so I'm putting it in my own words.

If you could tilt your whole house that would almost complete your makesift level.
Tilting the house would change your measurement but the water would still be the exact same level relative to the earth itself, once again because of gravity.
Being able to move/tilt the house would be one part that you're missing in turning your tank and house into a makeshift level, the others are an equal pair vertical lines( equal distance from opposite ends of the tank) and the trapped air pocket above your tank water to defiy gravity with which realistically only makes things appear level(depending on how true house/floor is)

When using a leveling tool that consists of the lil green liquid with the traped air pocket/bubble, its not the liquid giving you the measurement but actually the air bubble which defies the law of gravity and where it moves to/ends up in relation to the equally marked marks on the level.

Hope this helps and that I didnt add further confusion and pm me next time you come to the area.

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong or if I'm not making sense...(my brainis starting to hurt)


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

Can a unlevel tank bother anything?


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

Piranhas_FTW said:


> Can a unlevel tank bother anything?


YES!!!!! you can have a blowout because when a tank is uneven all that water puts more stress on certain panels and they could fail. You want the weight to be as evenly distributed as possible. To me its just not worth the risk. It also helps to lay styrofoam sheeting between your tank and stand to keep any warping from creating any pressure spots on the tank itself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

OMG yes!! I had a 72G bowfront blow both front seals.The tank had been fine for 10 mths and then I woke up in the morning to find my poor Geryi on his side in 4 inches of water and my carpets were soaked.

Make sure your tank is leveled by shimming it.


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

motoracer110 said:


> Can a unlevel tank bother anything?


YES!!!!! you can have a blowout because when a tank is uneven all that water puts more stress on certain panels and they could fail. You want the weight to be as evenly distributed as possible. To me its just not worth the risk. It also helps to lay styrofoam sheeting between your tank and stand to keep any warping from creating any pressure spots on the tank itself.
[/quote]
Even if it's slightly unlevel?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Piranhas_FTW said:


> Even if it's slightly unlevel?


Yep. Still not a good thing at all. 
Once weight is distributed unevenly putting more pressure on some points then others whether alot or a little, there is a chance a leak could develop.

I always keep this in mind as I'm setting up. 
"slightly unlevel" kind of depends on how you look at it and how you read it. Get that bubble perfectly centered. If its minutely off center...gamble if you want. I gambled on a set up that was up like that for a couple years and never had a problem...don't take that like I'm stating its OK though. 
If the bubble is even coming close to the line, shim it and make it better.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

OP thanks for posting this. Had you not I never would have noticed mine leaning to the left as an issue. It's off by maybe 1/4" or little less. I guess I have a question now. How do you add a shim to a 125g that's full? or even almost empty how would you add a shim


----------

